# Lord Xtheth Podcast



## Lord Xtheth (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm planning on starting a podcast some time in the future, my ability to record live play will most likely begin after June 11. The intent is to record and publish the actual play as a podcast, so you should come into this willing to become internet-famous.

The general consensus between myself and a few potential players is that it will begin as a series of one-shot adventures for varying game systems to get the feel of how things work, and to get practice recording and editing sessions for broadcast.

There is potential for an ongoing campaign depending on players is there as well, this is just a start up plan to "test the waters". If you're interested in trying out one-shot adventures in a series of game systems, please post either here, or on the original thread Here

Space is limited, but pending on interest, there may be different groups for different games. Anyone is welcome!


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Jun 9, 2010)

Hero High: Class is in session!
Welcome to Hero High, where the best of the best of the Teen Heroes go to learn their powers!
A select few children have been selected to partake in the advanced teaching methods presented in the school. The curriculum may be considered harsh, but it does teach what needs to be learned.
Both Heroes and Villians are trained in Hero High, and the school itself is considered neutral ground. Fights among students are encouraged however, so long as the fight doesn't turn lethal!

The freshman list is as follows (all secret identities have been left to the students to share):

Straight A, 14, A gifted psionic who excelled at all his classes.

Cheerleader: 16, Your typical preppy teen girl on the pep squad, with an unnatural controll over her friends, and the ability to flaunt what she's got.

Nerd-Bomb, 17, A nerd, right down to the bone, so nerdy his roleplaying has began to effect reality!

Princess Paragon, 16, Little is known about Princess Paragon, sometimes it seems like she's from another planet or something.

Turbo!, 15, Your classic kid-speedster!

Super Sentai Schoolgirl, (unknown age), Honestly, she's older than she looks. Her ID says she's legal, I swear!

apply Here

And now its time to introduce the Faculty:

Principal (Immagine Patric Stewart): He knows what you're thinking, he knows what you did, and he WILL find you if he thinks he needs to!

Madame (Immagine Drew Barrymore): The secondary language instructor, who takes her natural pregudice a little too far at times.

Philip S. Edward (Immagine Macho Man Randy Savage): He will make you physically fit, or go MAD! He will pump you up if it takes him until Wrestlemania to do it! He will slam you in his not-so-slim Gym OOOooooooooohhhhh Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Jun 17, 2010)

(Emptied by Lord Xtheth)


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Jun 22, 2010)

Announcing a new game, check the second post! (06/22/2010)


----------



## bobbyblues (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I am interested in this, its sounds cool and who knows, you might make someone famous. I have skype and vent if you want to talk. So yeah give me a shout back, if you want.


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Jun 29, 2010)

The currant plan is for Monday July 5. A time hasn't been decided yet. So please, Head on over to www.nerdbound.com and sign up!


----------

